# Help for Elderly



## Georgie1 (May 13, 2012)

Is there an organization that can help the elderly with yard projects?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

You should ask at your local senior or community center about such an organization. It would be a local one if it existed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your location would help--


----------

